# Identification for frog baby?



## melissathomas54016 (7 mo ago)

This is the second batch leaving my pond. The first were toads and now these are frogs. I live in Western Wisconsin. Are these Cope's Gray Treefrog's?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

That or _H. versicolor._ I'd be curious to learn a reliable and easy way to tell the difference. They're all over by me, and I just call them 'tree frog'.


----------



## melissathomas54016 (7 mo ago)

Socratic Monologue said:


> That or _H. versicolor._ I'd be curious to learn a reliable and easy way to tell the difference. They're all over by me, and I just call them 'tree frog'.


I just know we have only 2 types of treefrogs in Wisconsin and the other one doesn't match this one. I know the call sounds for the copes as that is what was making such loud noises by the pond. I looked up their calls. lol 
Gray Treefrog (Hyla versicolor) (wi.gov) This is the only other treefrog here in Wisconsin according to the DNR website.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

They sound different but not going to help you out in your situation. Copes are harsher/higher trill and gray is much slower and slightly lower trill. Generic measure of gray is around 30 trills a second and cope was double of that. Not that I ever really counted just easy to distinguish by ear after you hear them a few times.

Chromosomal difference tetraploid (gray) and diploid (cope) is used to genetically distinguish.


----------



## melissathomas54016 (7 mo ago)

TravisH said:


> They sound different but not going to help you out in your situation. Copes are harsher/higher trill and gray is much slower and slightly lower trill. Generic measure of gray is around 30 trills a second and cope was double of that. Not that I ever really counted just easy to distinguish by ear after you hear them a few times.
> 
> Chromosomal difference tetraploid (gray) and diploid (cope) is used to genetically distinguish.


Ahh, I have noticed one was darker than the others. I know that they can change color. I have had 3 hanging out at my pond.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=510679580635792


----------



## Scott GreyTree (6 mo ago)

melissathomas54016 said:


> Ahh, I have noticed one was darker than the others. I know that they can change color. I have had 3 hanging out at my pond.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=510679580635792


Mellisa, if that is a video of the frogs calling from your pond, then those are definitely common Gray Treefrogs. I keep one of each, Gray and Cope's Grey. Or I think I do, as the first one is female and they typically don't vocalize... But the second is a big male and he is LOUD and much higher pitched than that when he calls. I have been trying for weeks to get video or audio of him calling, but he does it randomly. Usually at least once a day, though.

As for their coloration, it can change fairly quickly based on lighting, background, and heating/cooling needs of the individual. These two species are very closely related and without hearing them call, the only reliable way to tell them apart is genetic testing. Local colleges and universities use genetic testing almost ubiquitously now in field research, so you may contact schools that are local to you and see if there is someone in the biology department who can steer you right. 

Or you can just take my word for it as I am 99.9993% sure that what you have there are Common Grays, not Cope's. Just basing that on your video, which is great, btw! Anyone else want to back me up or correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## Scott GreyTree (6 mo ago)

Melissa,

I was going to suggest that you add your video to the Wikipedia page for the Gray treefrog, as there is no sound clip or video of them calling there, and yours is fantastic! In fact, I am letting my kids listen to it so they can hear the difference!


----------

